# What's best for light/medium scratch removal



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

I've got about 5 or 6 light to medium scratches on my roof between 2 and 4 cms long. Looks like some bird markings. You can just about feel 2 of them with your nail. I,ve tried Maguiars Scratch X but it's not cutting it. Can anyone suggest their preferred method ? Oh, and is it best to polish along the scratch, across it or in a circular motion.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It depends if it's through the clear-coat or not. From teh sounds of it, it will probably polish out but you're better off getting Chips Away or a specialist detailer to polish it for you with a machine. £50-£100 will see it done right.


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

wja96 said:


> It depends if it's through the clear-coat or not. From teh sounds of it, it will probably polish out but you're better off getting Chips Away or a specialist detailer to polish it for you with a machine. £50-£100 will see it done right.


For another 25;00 quid you can buy your own cleaner. That means you can remove any swirls etc on your car.


----------



## sertio (Oct 30, 2009)

Digi said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends if it's through the clear-coat or not. From teh sounds of it, it will probably polish out but you're better off getting Chips Away or a specialist detailer to polish it for you with a machine. £50-£100 will see it done right.
> ...


Digi please elaborate, what product do you suggest


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

My guess is that he is talking about a machine polisher.


----------



## chrisdhall (Jan 26, 2010)

This guide on using a machine polisher has some good information on scratch removal


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

For people who don't want to use a machine polisher and just their hands (sadistic I know) what product could they recommend? To get out very very light scratches which have not gone through the inital layer? :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

CarLack scratch remover paste... it comes in two flavours. I've used the smoothest one with some success, but you have to go over an area several time. I figure that's better than being too abrasive though.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I had some minor stone chips on my bonnet (black vrs)..Instead of trying touch up, I used this, and it worked a treat..it obviously didn't fill them, but certainly disguised them
http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,4,28


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> CarLack scratch remover paste... it comes in two flavours. I've used the smoothest one with some success, but you have to go over an area several time. I figure that's better than being too abrasive though.


I used some Autoglym Super Resin Polish last night on some scratches on the bonnet area which you can see when sun shines on there - it's Panther Balck metalic / pearlescent and worringly it's a 10 plate so bit miffed why it's developing scratches already despite me following the detailing and washing rules so to speak. Anyway.s put about three coats of it on the bonnett following instructions on the back, buffed and applied one coat of AG HD wax, but can still see them!!! Is it because the car is black? Never noticed this a problem before on my previous cars - though they were silvr?! 
Therefore Scooby - would you suggest I try this Carlack scratch remover paste?

Thanks Toonmal - I'll look into this but touch wood it's only scratches for now - not had any chippings yet.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The Super Resin Polish hasn't got anything abrasive in it so far as I can tell, just resins which fill very light scratching. Aside from light swirling, I've found it doesn't realy do much. For heavier scratches try the CarLack paste or something similar. I had a white scratch around a corner of the bumper that came from somewhere (no idea), and with about half a dozen goes with the fine remover, I got it to a gentle line the same colour as the paint, went over with the SRP, sealant, wax, and I've basically forgotten it was there.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll need to remember that for when the inevitable happens. I'm quite amazed that anything can touch a white scratch as this generally indicates a scratch which is through to the primer. Usually when you rub these with any kind of abrasive material, all you're likely to do is remove even more paint making it worse.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think the white may have been an optical effect of a scratch to the clear coat rather than through to primer, but it was very obvious from whichever direction you looked at. The paste smoothed it out. It wouldn't have worked on something really deep.


----------

